# Neutering tomorrow



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Tomorrow is the big day. We're taking our pup in to get neutered. I know it's standard, but I'm a bit nervous. I've bought him a soft collar, so he'll still fit in the crate. But I'm a bit worried about how to help him up and down stairs cause the bedroom is upstairs, and then just not sure about any concerns going potty outside and if it's safe cause grass is not exactly sanitary. Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

I was very nervous too, but turns out it was worse on me. Zeke slept through it and seemed fine, albeit groggy, when he got home. Your little guy will be fine, and so will you. ;-)

The best advice I received was to use a onesie instead of a cone, it made a world of difference and he was so much more comfortable with that. Easy to unsnap and roll up for his potty breaks. They don't typically come in contact with the ground when going to the bathroom, I've not heard of grass being a concern. Zeke went out in the yard right away with no problems.

I'm not sure about steps, maybe just carry him the first few days up and down to be safe?

Good luck, I know it will all be fine and he'll be playful and happy again in no time.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you. I'm trying not to worry cause I know it's pointless, but I seem to be stuck in that gear. :/ my husband is much better at just trusting the vet. 
So in terms of carrying him is there a best way to do that so I don't accidentally hurt his surgical area? I feel like I always cradle his bottom and I need to not do that for a week. 
Thank you for the response


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

When I carry Molly I hold her under her front legs and keep her nice and secure against my side.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Good luck! I haven't been there yet but I will probably be even more nervous!
I'm sure he will be fine. Let us know how he does!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

My little girl had surgery for a cherry eye at the same time she way spayed. She didn't bother the incision but had to wear the e-collar for her eye. She did just great through both surgeries. I'm sure your little one will be great. 

Nadine


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I bought the onsie for Chloe but she didn't like that one bit - it bothered her. But the cone was a breeze with her, I was surprised - she adapted very well with it.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Inphinyti, how did you and the little guy do yesterday? All going well?


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes I was wondering the same thing. Let us know.

Nadine


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

hi there. sorry for the delay! what a stressful few days. so the surgery went well and our little guy was wide awake when we went to pick him up. he refused, i mean struggled like CRAZY with the cone, so thank you so much Zeke's mom for the onesie idea, because that is literally the only thing holding him back from licking now. He was so hungry last night, but the vet said dont feed him, so I boiled some chicken in water and gave him the water only. His stomach growled sooooo loudly overnight it woke me up multiple times. poor baby . but he's doing well today. a little tired it seems, but otherwise in good spirits. he seems to know not to go too nuts, but we've had to stop him from jumping, etc.thank you all for caring and asking  appreciate it so much.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

I can't figure out how to attach a photo. I dont have a website or anything. Is it possible to just upload one?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

click "post reply"
type in a comment 
scroll down and click "manage attachments"
click on "browse"
go to your pictures
open desired folder
click on specific picture
click "open""
click "upload
wait for a minute or so (depending on size of picture)
when uploading message disapears close window
click "submit message" 
voila, should be there.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you! Here's my little bug.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh little sweetie face you will be all better soon. He looks so cute in his little onesie. Glad everything went well. Take a deep breath now mum.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

he looks happy now.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

biggest weight off my shoulders. Now we just need to make it till next week for sutures to come out.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He looks so cute in his onesie. I had to keep Molly on a leash in the house to keep her from running and jumping after her spay surgery.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

He looks great in his onesie. Sassy wants to tell him "feel better soon".

I'm happy he's doing good.

Nadine


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Made it another day. He tried to lick himself through the onesie, but it woke me up and I was able to stop him. It was a long night  only 5 more to go!


----------



## Dive Girl (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm glad to hear that everything went well. I love the onesie idea, I hadn't heard about that before. He looks so cute in it! I'll have to remember that when Wicket gets neutered also.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

He's a cutie. Hope he's feeling better. How old is he?


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you. He's doing great. He got his stitches out Tuesday and he's 100% now. He just turned 8 months.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

oh forgot to mention, he ended up trying to lick himself through the onesie, so just in case that was a problem, we put these nappies on him that are for female dogs. it was a bit more work when he had to go potty but it kept him infection free I think, so totally worth it for anyone who can't get a cone on their dog. as a plus he just looked ridiculously adorable


----------

